# Grafikkarten für Battlefield 3 und andere Grafik-Hits: Tipps und Kaufempfehlungen für Karten von 80 bis 400 Euro



## AntonioFunes (22. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Grafikkarten für Battlefield 3 und andere Grafik-Hits: Tipps und Kaufempfehlungen für Karten von 80 bis 400 Euro* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Grafikkarten für Battlefield 3 und andere Grafik-Hits: Tipps und Kaufempfehlungen für Karten von 80 bis 400 Euro


----------



## thonczek123 (22. Oktober 2011)

Wo is die hd5850


----------



## svd (22. Oktober 2011)

Die HD5850 ist, neu und jeweils das günstigsten Angebote pro Modell, im Durchschnitt für 260€ zu haben.

Tut mir ja leid, aber in einer aktuellen Kaufempfehlung hat diese Karte nichts zu suchen.

(Wenn sie schon im System steckt, dann siehe Artikel, bzw. Post unten.)


----------



## JanEric1 (22. Oktober 2011)

thonczek123 schrieb:


> Wo is die hd5850


 
Um mit maximalen Einstellungen bei Auflösungen von 1680 mal 1050 Pixeln oder 1920 mal 1080 Pixeln mit 30-40 FPS (Bilder pro Sekunde) zu spielen, wird eine Grafikkarte in der Leistungsklasse einer AMD Radeon 6870 oder Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 nötig sein. Bei den älteren Grafikkartengenerationen ist auf Seiten von AMD eine Radeon 5850 

denke mal ultra oder high


----------



## nasenspray3 (22. Oktober 2011)

was ich nicht verstehe: warum ruckelt bei mir starcraft 2 im 4o4 aber battlefield 3 auf ultra läuft ruckelfrei????? 

meine graka: radeon 6970 hd


----------



## FaintStyle01 (22. Oktober 2011)

Kleiner Fehler in der Liste, ganz unten ist erneut die GTX 570 anstatt die GTX 580 für rund 400€ aufgelistet.


----------



## stawacz (22. Oktober 2011)

ähm wo is die 6950?? für ca 187 mit 1gb


----------



## Brokensword (22. Oktober 2011)

was für ne Karte würde sich für folgendes System noch lohnen?

amd x2 6000+
3gb ram
8800gt (aktuelle Titel (Crysis 2, Witcher 2, Fable 3) waren noch spielbar, BF3 konnte ich nicht mittesten)
550 watt Netzteil

will den PC nen Kumpel geben und davor eventuell bissl aufrüsten, damit auch er Bf3 zum laufen bekommt


----------



## Sam28 (22. Oktober 2011)

Die 6950 ist etwas schneller als die 560 TI Modelle und wird bei PC Games Hardware meist als ein Preis/Leistungstipp gehandelt.
Wer genauere Informationen will ist am besten dran bis Montag 9 uhr zu warten, da will PC Games Hardware ihre Tests veröffentlichen.


> Wie gut ist der Singleplayer von Battlefield 3? Welche taktischen  Möglichkeiten bieten alle Multiplayer-Karten im neuen Battlefield? Wie  viel Fps schaffen Sie mit Ihrer Grafikkarte? Und wie gut skaliert  Battlefield 3 mit CPU-Kernen? Diese und viele weitere Fragen werden am  Montag um 9 Uhr in einigen Techniktests zu Battlefield 3 durch PCGH  beantwortet.


Battlefield 3: Der große Techniktest am Montag um 9 Uhr und in PCGH Print 12/2011 - dice, ea electronic arts, battlefield 3


----------



## stawacz (22. Oktober 2011)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Die 6950 ist etwas schneller als die 560 TI Modelle und wird bei PC Games Hardware meist als ein Preis/Leistungstipp gehandelt.
> Wer genauere Informationen will ist am besten dran bis Montag 9 uhr zu warten, da will PC Games Hardware ihre Tests veröffentlichen.
> 
> Battlefield 3: Der große Techniktest am Montag um 9 Uhr und in PCGH Print 12/2011 - dice, ea electronic arts, battlefield 3


 

hatte mir nämlich bei release die 6950 2gb geholt,für 229,,war n gutes angebot wenn ich seh was die heute teilweise kostet


----------



## Poomey (22. Oktober 2011)

Konnte mit meiner GF gtx 470 SOC die beta auf Ultra-Voreinstellungen mit ~ 30fps+ spielen.

Meine Frage an die Experten: Wird die finale Version im Vergleich zur Beta mehr fps bringen, oder wird die Messlatte weiter nach oben gelegt?


----------



## thonczek123 (22. Oktober 2011)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> Um mit maximalen Einstellungen bei Auflösungen von 1680 mal 1050 Pixeln oder 1920 mal 1080 Pixeln mit 30-40 FPS (Bilder pro Sekunde) zu spielen, wird eine Grafikkarte in der Leistungsklasse einer AMD Radeon 6870 oder Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 nötig sein. Bei den älteren Grafikkartengenerationen ist auf Seiten von AMD eine Radeon 5850
> 
> denke mal ultra oder high


 
Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Cornholio71 (22. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe mir eine Nvidia geholt für 318€ und zwar folgende.
*2560MB Point of View GeForce GTX 570 Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16*


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2011)

nasenspray3 schrieb:


> was ich nicht verstehe: warum ruckelt bei mir starcraft 2 im 4o4 aber battlefield 3 auf ultra läuft ruckelfrei?????
> 
> meine graka: radeon 6970 hd



Da muss bei Dir irgendwas nicht stimmen, das kann unmöglich an der Grafikkarte liegen, wenn es bei dir bei SC2 ruckelt. Treiber alle aktuell? Patches drauf? Nichts störendes im Hintergrund aktiv? Und ist das auch gegen den PC-Gegner so? Wenn nein, dann liegt es eher an Deiner Internetverbindung.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (22. Oktober 2011)

ich lass mich nicht verrückt machen. BF3 wird auf meinem System hundert pro laufen und ich denk sogar auf high. ich hab zwar nur ne GTX 470 amp! aber die is flotter als ne 560Ti.


----------



## HardCoreStyler (22. Oktober 2011)

Bin ja ne so der Technikexperte! Wußte ja gar ne das die 560Ti nur ne überarbeitete GTX 460 ist!

Da kann ich ja auch bei meiner GTX 470 bleiben! Hatte ja schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ne GTX 580 zu holen!


----------



## GorrestFump (22. Oktober 2011)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> Um mit maximalen Einstellungen bei Auflösungen von 1680 mal 1050 Pixeln oder 1920 mal 1080 Pixeln mit 30-40 FPS (Bilder pro Sekunde) zu spielen, wird eine Grafikkarte in der Leistungsklasse einer AMD Radeon 6870 oder Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 nötig sein. Bei den älteren Grafikkartengenerationen ist auf Seiten von AMD eine Radeon 5850
> 
> denke mal ultra oder high


 
Glaub ich nicht. In welcher Glaskugel stand das? Aussage für maximale Einstellung (ultra, retail) ist 2xGTX580. Für High: GTX560Ti o.ä.


----------



## Nick1313 (22. Oktober 2011)

Das ist sooo unfair! Ich bekomm mein Gehalt am 3. November und muss wieder eine Woche länger warten. -.-
Ich hab nichmal das Geld für BF3 zusammen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2011)

HardCoreStyler schrieb:


> Bin ja ne so der Technikexperte! Wußte ja gar ne das die 560Ti nur ne überarbeitete GTX 460 ist!
> 
> Da kann ich ja auch bei meiner GTX 470 bleiben! Hatte ja schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ne GTX 580 zu holen!


 
Nein, die GTX 560 *OHNE* Ti ist nur eine überarbeitete GTX 460! Die GTX 560 mit dem Zusatz "Ti" ist aber ein neuer Chip, der auch merkbar stärker ist. Das ist ja eben die "Mogelpackung", auf die im Artikel hingewiesen wird, weil die Version ohne "Ti" erst "heimlich" später rauskam. Sogar manch ein Shop wusste/merkte das nicht und hatte die Ti-lose Version als "GTX 560 Ti" im Sortiment 


ABER merkbar besser als eine GTX 470 wird eine GTX 560 Ti nicht sein. Einziger wirklich guter Grund zum Wechseln: die 470 braucht ziemlich viel Strom 


@Nick: keinen Dispo? ^^ Wegen ein paar Tagen Minus zahlst Du ja kein Vermögen. zB 200 Minus für ne Woche sind nicht mal ein Euro an Zinsen.


----------



## selince (22. Oktober 2011)

Da werde ich mit meiner 8800 GTX richtig Spaß haben.....:-/

Aber mal schauen


----------



## HMCpretender (23. Oktober 2011)

Spielt halt nicht bei 1900er Auflösung, dann klappts auch mit alten Karten.


----------



## Joerg2 (23. Oktober 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil hab aktuell eine (btw. für meinen Geschmack ziemlich stromhungrige) GTX560 Ti drinnen und kann auch gut damit leben BF nicht auch Non-plus-ultra Grafikeinstellungen zu spielen.
Dennoch gute Idee so kurz vor dem Release noch mal eine kleine Marktübersicht zu geben !


----------



## nomad79 (23. Oktober 2011)

Kann man BF3 mit einer 9800GTX+ in einer guten quali spielen


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2011)

nomad79 schrieb:


> Kann man BF3 mit einer 9800GTX+ in einer guten quali spielen



Wohl eher nicht. Also, BF3 sieht ja schon in "low" recht gut aus, aber mehr als "mittel" mit wenig AA trau ich so einer Karte nicht zu. Probieren kannst Du es natürlich, oder warte auf erste Usererfahrungen


----------



## LinxPax (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde sowieso, dass gute Grafik nur im Singleplayer Sinn macht... Ich hab zwar ne GTX 580, schraube aber in den meisten Multiplayern die Grafik ziemlich runter, da dort Geschwindigkeit sehr wichtig ist... zudem sieht man in den einen Spielen die Gegner bei niedrigen Details besser (z.B Crysis Reihe, da werden die unsichtbaren besser sichtbar ) ... und BF3 ist halt nen Multiplayer-Titel, also macht euch nix draus... solange eure Graka bei low mehr als 45-60 FPS macht müsst ihr nicht aufrüsten


----------



## x-Trick17-x (23. Oktober 2011)

hallo

bin total überfordert..

habe nicht wirklich ehnung von den grafikkaren und wollte von euch mal wissen welche ich mir kaufen sollte ????

meine daten 

Informationsliste	Wert


CPU Typ	2x Intel Pentium III Xeon, 2666 MHz  (also quadcore)
arbeitsspeicher 8 gb ram
netztteil 460 w


ps  momentan habe ich eine ati redeon hd 4800
kann ich mir da eine karte wie bzw. hd 6870 oder eine gtx 560 ti einbauen ???  bzw. welche sind gut oder empfehlenswert für mein system ??


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2011)

ICh kann Dir nicht sagen, wie gut oder schlecht Deine CPU für Spiele ist, aber die 6870 oder GTx 560 Ti wären beide gut für ihren Preis und passen an sich zu allen Quadcores sehr gut. Die 6870 reicht Dir evlt. völlig aus, die 560 Ti wäre nochmal stärker, kostet aber dafür direkt 40-50€ mehr. Einbauen können müsstest Du alle modernen Karten, sofern Dein Mainboard einen PCIe-Anschluss hat bzw. Deine alte Karte auch PCie hat. Das kannst Du u.a. mit dem Tool CPU-Z mal nachsehen.


----------



## Bullwey-M (23. Oktober 2011)

LinxPax schrieb:


> Ich finde sowieso, dass gute Grafik nur im Singleplayer Sinn macht... Ich hab zwar ne GTX 580, schraube aber in den meisten Multiplayern die Grafik ziemlich runter, da dort Geschwindigkeit sehr wichtig ist... zudem sieht man in den einen Spielen die Gegner bei niedrigen Details besser (z.B Crysis Reihe, da werden die unsichtbaren besser sichtbar ) ... und BF3 ist halt nen Multiplayer-Titel, also macht euch nix draus... solange eure Graka bei low mehr als 45-60 FPS macht müsst ihr nicht aufrüsten



Seh ich net so. Hab ein System was auch aus 580gtx etc. besteht, halte mich fürn guten spieler mit einer immer positiven K/D und ich werd den Teufel tun und ein Spiel nicht geniessen damit ich ein par FPS mehr hab, CS 1.6 in allen Ehren (und was für Ehren) aber es ist nun mal BF3


----------



## Crizpy (23. Oktober 2011)

hey brauch mal hilfe hab nen i5 erste genration 4x2,67Ghz also i5 750 oder wars i5 740? 
naja egal RAM ist 8GB DDR3 und ne billige graka die es nicht mal auf low in der beta gebracht hat, naja und jetzt weiß ich das der prozessor sehr gut ist und der arbeitsspeicher nur will ich wissen welche graka brauch ich jetzt for mindestens High und 60FPS ich bin bereit bis zu 400 zu zahlen wenn das zu wenig ist sagt bitte bescheid


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2011)

@Grizpy: für 400 Euro - steht ja auch im Artikel - kriegst Du eine GTX 580. Die ist aber halt nur ca 15% besser als eine GTX 570, die man ab 260 Euro bekommt. und die ist wiederum nur ca 10-15% besser als eine GTx 560 Ti, die man ab 180 Euro kriegt. Ist halt die Frage, was es Dir wert ist, dann jeweils nochmal ein paar FPS mehr zu haben,


----------



## lycom (23. Oktober 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> hey brauch mal hilfe hab nen i5 erste genration 4x2,67Ghz also i5 750 oder wars i5 740?
> naja egal RAM ist 8GB DDR3 und ne billige graka die es nicht mal auf low in der beta gebracht hat, naja und jetzt weiß ich das der prozessor sehr gut ist und der arbeitsspeicher nur will ich wissen welche graka brauch ich jetzt for mindestens High und 60FPS ich bin bereit bis zu 400 zu zahlen wenn das zu wenig ist sagt bitte bescheid


 
Also ich hatte bei der Beta einen 1100T X6 +8GB 1066 RAM + GTX 580 bei 880 MHz .... hat teilweise geruckelt kann aber auch an den Servern gelegen haben Grüsse


----------



## stawacz (23. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ICh kann Dir nicht sagen, wie gut oder schlecht Deine CPU für Spiele ist, aber die 6870 oder GTx 560 Ti wären beide gut für ihren Preis und passen an sich zu allen Quadcores sehr gut. Die 6870 reicht Dir evlt. völlig aus, die 560 Ti wäre nochmal stärker, kostet aber dafür direkt 40-50€ mehr. Einbauen können müsstest Du alle modernen Karten, sofern Dein Mainboard einen PCIe-Anschluss hat bzw. Deine alte Karte auch PCie hat. Das kannst Du u.a. mit dem Tool CPU-Z mal nachsehen.


 

und n neues netzteil wär auch nich schlecht,,,mit 460w kommt er da nich so weit


----------



## Maison55 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hier fehlt eindeutig die 6950 1GB! +10% Mehr Leistung zur GTX 560 TI zum ~gleichem Preis.


----------



## warrior4545 (24. Oktober 2011)

servus leute,

was meint ihr würdet ihr euch an meiner stelle vor btf 3 noch ne neue Grafikkarte holen? zurzeit hab ich die ATI Radeon HD 5830 Sapphire


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2011)

Teste erstmal, ob Dir die Grafik von der Optik her mit der 5830 reicht. Wenn nein, dann "musst" Du halt ne bessere Karte holen, da wären dann vermutlich mind 140-1800€ aufwärts fällig, damit Du auch nen Unterschied merkst.


----------



## kiMb4LL (25. Oktober 2011)

Ersteinmal... Battelfield 3 Wuhhhuuuu sau geil !
Aber Komisch bei mir Läuft BF3 auf ULTRA bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 mit 35-50 FPS
Mit einer GTX460OC 910/1820/2100
Prozzersor Q6600 @2.4GHZ
und 6GB RAM

Aber sieht hammer aus nur komisch das es bei mir auf Ultra Läuft?

Jungs Kauft euch BF3 einfach Hammer!


----------



## Oetzi83 (26. Oktober 2011)

" Hier fehlt eindeutig die 6950 1GB! +10% Mehr Leistung zur GTX 560 TI zum ~gleichem Preis. "

Genau!


----------



## nomad79 (26. Oktober 2011)

Danke. da werd ich mich überraschen lassen. aber danke für deine antwort.


----------



## Exarion007 (27. Oktober 2011)

weiß einer wie es ungefähr auf ne GTX 260 läuft? Ultra werd ich damit wohl nich packen können, aber wie siehts mit Hoch aus?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

Exarion007 schrieb:


> weiß einer wie es ungefähr auf ne GTX 260 läuft? Ultra werd ich damit wohl nich packen können, aber wie siehts mit Hoch aus?



Schwer zu sagen, in jedem Falle hängt es auch mit Deinen Ansprüchen zusammen. In der Beta, die ja weniger Grafikfeatures beinhaltet, schafft eine 6870 um die 50 FPS. Die ist aber ca 35-40% besser als eine GTX 260, d.h die GTX 260 hätte in der Beta wohl ca. 35 FPS gehabt. Da die Vollversion wiederum anspruchsvoller ist, würd ich da eher nur 30 FPS erwarten...


----------



## Kane (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo PCG der Artikel ist gut und Beruhigt wohl die meisten die sich eine neue Karte anschaffen wollen das es doch nicht so eine überteuerte Karte sein muß ^^ aber ich bräucht doch mal ne info und zwar ihr testet  ja auch die verschiedenen karten bei eueren artikel in der Pc Hardware unter BF3 aber was mir auffällt eine GTX 590 ist nicht mit dabei oder habe ich ihn übersehen  oder wird der test nur im heft zu sehen sein ? bräuchte die infos da ich mir eine GTX 590 aufjeden fall kaufen werde und ein vorab test bei BF3 wäre da schon schön gewesen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2011)

Kane schrieb:


> Hallo PCG der Artikel ist gut und Beruhigt wohl die meisten die sich eine neue Karte anschaffen wollen das es doch nicht so eine überteuerte Karte sein muß ^^ aber ich bräucht doch mal ne info und zwar ihr testet ja auch die verschiedenen karten bei eueren artikel in der Pc Hardware unter BF3 aber was mir auffällt eine GTX 590 ist nicht mit dabei oder habe ich ihn übersehen  oder wird der test nur im heft zu sehen sein ? bräuchte die infos da ich mir eine GTX 590 aufjeden fall kaufen werde und ein vorab test bei BF3 wäre da schon schön gewesen.



DIe GTX 590 zu kaufen wäre angesichts von Preis-Leistung und Stromverbauch absolut irre, so eine Karte braucht nun wirklich niemand wirklich, außer Grafikfreaks, denen zB 70 statt 50 FPS gleich den dopplelten Preis wert sind  Im Artikel steht ja auch:_ "Oberhalb der bisher genannten Karten wird es beinah schon unvernünftig. Mit der __Nvidia GeForce GTX 580__ beenden wir daher unsere Kauftipps, obwohl dies noch nicht einmal das Top-Modell von Nvidia ist."_

Im Artikel sollen ja nicht alle Karten, die man kaufen kann, drin sein, sondern die, die eine vernünftige Preis-Leistung haben.


----------

